# DIYers in Oklahoma - Good Show for you guys



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

We are partnering with MECA to host more events to the Quality of the last show we did. Competitors-Vendors both were happy that the show was punctual and professional on all levels. Now the Casino Is working with us to do a string of shows.

With the Success of Autofest 2009 at the Choctaw Casino in Durant, Oklahoma, The Autofest Points Series is now underway. 

This is also a great way for the DIYers that have not been to a competition to attend a venue that is fun and can be educational with the cliniqes that go on.

The Autofest Points Series will consist of a schedule of shows starting with the Oklahoma area plans to expand nationwide. Shows will consist of a Car and Truck show as well as Motorcycles and ATV's. 

Classics, Antiques, Muscle Cars and Tuners will be on hand to showcase their rides and their skills in getting them to this level. A Car Stereo Competition as well as a "Burn out"(in most areas) will also take place.

Competitors from this show will earn Double points and count towards the Autofest 2010 as well as Meca World Finals. The Points Champion of the Choctaw Challenge will take home the "Choctaw Cup" Trophy


Prizes for this show will consist of Trophies, Medals, and Cash.

For the Top 3 scores overall in the 3 Catergories

Car and Truck Show = 1st-$500 2nd-$250 3rd-$100
Sound Quality Competition = 1st-$500 2nd-$250 3rd-$100
SPL Competition = 1st-$500 2nd-$250 3rd-$100

For more information Contact us @ 580-924-2255


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Did this happen yet?


----------

